# 'big' John Mccarthy Explains Mma Rules



## Andrew Green (Feb 17, 2006)

> Big John McCarthy has been the third man in the Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) octagon since March 11th, 1994 at UFC 2: No Way Out. Over the past twelve years he has refereed every UFC event including some of the organizations biggest bouts. No other Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) referee is more recognizable or more respected.
> 
> Big John recently explained several MMA rules and how they came to be to MMAWeekly Radio including: fence grabbing, the use of elbows, and knees to a downed opponent. McCarthy also addressed why some fights are stopped while others are allowed to continue, and the subject of fining fighters. The interview can be heard in its entirety by clicking on the radio archive.


 
Full Article: http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=1588&zoneid=13


----------



## Spook (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the post! its nice to see the rules through the refs eyes.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 17, 2006)

thanks o he link

big John is someone who has proved himslef as a great ref many times over.  I also woul not want to tick him off and I wonder what if any his MA/MMA experence is


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2006)

I believe Big John has earned everybody respect one way or another.
Terry


----------



## mad_boxer (Feb 18, 2006)

His MA experience is in Jiu jitsu i think it is ultimate knockouts 2 where it shows a fight where he accidently hits a fighter with his bicep and Mike Goldberg is like I think if he wanted to hurt him he would of used a submission coz he had a purple belt in jiu jitsu


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 19, 2006)

I think big John does a great job. I also think I would rather tangle with some of the fighters than him.


----------

